# Germany Employment Visa Query



## aarthica

Hi Everyone,

This is Aarthi, I am taking up a new job in Frankfurt, and I have applied for the employment Visa.

Do Germany Labor department call the employer for verification if you have already submitted a signed employment contract ?.
When do they contact the employer , I mean in how many weeks time ?
If they call my employer and check about contract, does that mean that the processing of my visa is getting finalized or just beginning ?.

Does anyone has any information about these timelines ?.

Instead of waiting for the call from Labor department of Germany, Can my employer proactively initiate the process by any chance ?.

Thanks In Advance
Cheers
Aarthi


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hi Aarthi,

I know it's an old post. But I wanted to contact as I am in a similar situation now. 

I hope you are already in germany. Could you tell me what was procedure your visa went through and how long did it take for you to get the visa ?

Cheers


----------

